
Google acquires AppSheet - sologuardsman2
https://techcrunch.com/2020/01/14/google-acquires-appsheet-to-bring-no-code-development-to-google-cloud/
======
petagonoral
Those Oath sites really do love tracking before you even hit the article.

For anyone else with uMatrix blocking the 307 to
[https://guce.advertising.com](https://guce.advertising.com), here is a cache
[https://archive.is/nJ0xw](https://archive.is/nJ0xw)

Here is a better source with more info on AppSheet included:
[https://venturebeat.com/2020/01/14/google-acquires-no-
code-a...](https://venturebeat.com/2020/01/14/google-acquires-no-code-app-
development-platform-appsheet/)

~~~
notyourwork
uMatrix doesn't even load the site for me, it displays message that it
prevented loading the page entirely.

------
xnyan
I’m really excited about the idea of the building applications being available
to more people and I think that in theory there’s definitely a class of
application that should not require extensive or even very much programming
knowledge at all.

That said, I have not personally found many examples of “paint by numbers”
built apps that look and feel great. I’d love to see some examples of anybody
knows of a good applications that were made WYSIWYG style.

~~~
tracker1
Something like a distributed version of Access could work pretty well for a
lot of use cases.

------
obahareth
Very interesting, this seems very related to them force-migrating everyone to
the new Sheets API that has a number of missing features.

[https://www.gmass.co/blog/google-sheets-
api-v4-bullshit/](https://www.gmass.co/blog/google-sheets-api-v4-bullshit/)

------
zubairq
Personally I think that this is a great buy for google as they needed more
than app maker and google sheets

------
dgudkov
My hypothesis: this acquisition is a response to Microsoft's Power Apps. If
the hypothesis is true, then Google should soon acquire either IFTTT or Zapier
to match Microsoft's Power Automate (previously know as MS Flow).

------
julienfr112
With the share of the online spreadsheet market google has, I think they
should not be allowed to buy any startup in this market.

~~~
wayneftw
It’s not a spreadsheet, it’s a mobile app builder that can use a spreadsheet
to access data.

------
Scarbutt
Watching appsheet's video demo, really impressive.

------
vira28
Good competition for webflow?

